# iTunes Alternative for Ubuntu 11.10



## Empirial (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, 

I need an App/Software for managing MP3 files in Ubuntu 11.10 64x. I need something that allows user to manually edit tags like Artist, Genere, Album Artist, Composer & also manually add/delete Album Art just like iTunes.

Please Reply!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Give this a read and choose the player of your choice 
Replacing iTunes on Ubuntu


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 30, 2012)

Amarok is best
Boxee is nice too!!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 31, 2012)

Amarok, Clementine.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 31, 2012)

What about Banshee, it is a great music manager on many operating systems, and as far I can recall it does support iPods and iPhone,( no iPad though )


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 1, 2012)

banshee is too basic!!


----------

